# "Gustav Mahler" graffiti in Toronto - real?



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

I stumbled across this from a google image search. It's from 2007 and I assumed it to be a fake, but judging by some of the comments I'm starting to think otherwise. Seems a bit far fetched, so I thought I would ask if any of you know anything about this? Sorry if this is old news..it's news to me.

http://torontoist.com/2007/10/who_is_the_myst.php

There's also a flickr with a few more photos:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davetill/sets/72157602339434368/


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i KNEW he wasn't dead! it's all his hand writing 
he's probably with elvis in his secret shack composing 'kinderrockinleider'


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

At least the graffiti is done with a bit more taste than the crude and foul language that normally reigns.

I still dislike seeing graffiti but oh well. These are the times we live in.

Jim


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Someone got the idea that if he will write "Gustav Mahler" many times in not very wide area, people will start wondering what the hell it means and who is GM. Therefore they will make research and possibly listen to his music. 

The guy wanted to promote art. That's what it's all about.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

My favourite piece of graffiti I have seen is the actual word 'Graffiti' sprayed near to a sign that read vandals will be prosecuted. The ironing.


----------

